# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  حادثة الإفك كما روتها عائشة رضي الله عنها

## محمد طه شعبان

*لَمْ يكتف عبد الله بن أُبَيٍّ بما فعله حين الرجوع من غزوة بني المصطلق من محاولة تأليب المسلمين بعضهم على بعض، وبما قاله في حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى فعل أمرًا عظيمًا وافترى على أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها الطاهرة الشريفة العفيفة الحصان الرَّزان، وطعنها في شرفها، وافترى عليها كذبًا.*
*ولنترك السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها تحكى لنا تفاصيل ما حدث. تقول السيدة عَائِشَةُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا أَرَادَ سَفَرًا أَقْرَعَ بَيْنَ أَزْوَاجِهِ، فَأَيُّهُنَّ خَرَجَ سَهْمُهَا خَرَجَ بِهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَعَهُ، قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَأَقْرَعَ بَيْنَنَا فِي غَزْوَةٍ غَزَاهَا, فَخَرَجَ فِيهَا سَهْمِي، فَخَرَجْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَعْدَ مَا أُنْزِلَ الحِجَابُ، فَكُنْتُ أُحْمَلُ فِي هَوْدَجِي وَأُنْزَلُ فِيهِ، فَسِرْنَا حَتَّى إِذَا فَرَغَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ غَزْوَتِهِ تِلْكَ وَقَفَلَ، دَنَوْنَا مِنَ المَدِينَةِ قَافِلِينَ، آذَنَ لَيْلَةً بِالرَّحِيلِ، فَقُمْتُ حِينَ آذَنُوا بِالرَّحِيلِ، فَمَشَيْتُ حَتَّى جَاوَزْتُ الجَيْشَ، فَلَمَّا قَضَيْتُ شَأْنِي أَقْبَلْتُ إِلَى رَحْلِي، فَلَمَسْتُ صَدْرِي، فَإِذَا عِقْدٌ لِي مِنْ جَزْعِ ظَفَارِ قَدِ انْقَطَعَ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَالْتَمَسْتُ عِقْدِي فَحَبَسَنِي ابْتِغَاؤُهُ، قَالَتْ: وَأَقْبَلَ الرَّهْطُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُرَحِّلُونِي، فَاحْتَمَلُوا هَوْدَجِي فَرَحَلُوهُ عَلَى بَعِيرِي الَّذِي كُنْتُ أَرْكَبُ عَلَيْهِ، وَهُمْ يَحْسِبُونَ أَنِّي فِيهِ، وَكَانَ النِّسَاءُ إِذْ ذَاكَ خِفَافًا لَمْ يَهْبُلْنَ([1])، وَلَمْ يَغْشَهُنَّ اللَّحْمُ، إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلْنَ العُلْقَةَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ، فَلَمْ يَسْتَنْكِرِ القَوْمُ خِفَّةَ الهَوْدَجِ حِينَ رَفَعُوهُ وَحَمَلُوهُ، وَكُنْتُ جَارِيَةً حَدِيثَةَ السِّنِّ، فَبَعَثُوا الْجَمَلَ فَسَارُوا، وَوَجَدْتُ عِقْدِي بَعْدَ مَا اسْتَمَرَّ الْجَيْشُ، فَجِئْتُ مَنَازِلَهُمْ, وَلَيْسَ بِهَا مِنْهُمْ دَاعٍ وَلَا مُجِيبٌ، فَتَيَمَّمْتُ مَنْزِلِي الَّذِي كُنْتُ بِهِ، وَظَنَنْتُ أَنَّهُمْ سَيَفْقِدُونِي فَيَرْجِعُونَ إِلَيَّ، فَبَيْنَا أَنَا جَالِسَةٌ فِي مَنْزِلِي، غَلَبَتْنِي عَيْنِي فَنِمْتُ، وَكَانَ صَفْوَانُ بْنُ الْمُعَطَّلِ السُّلَمِيُّ ثُمَّ الذَّكْوَانِيُّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ الْجَيْشِ، فَأَصْبَحَ عِنْدَ مَنْزِلِي، فَرَأَى سَوَادَ إِنْسَانٍ نَائِمٍ فَعَرَفَنِي حِينَ رَآنِي، وَكَانَ رَآنِي قَبْلَ الْحِجَابِ، فَاسْتَيْقَظْتُ بِاسْتِرْجَاعِه  ِ حِينَ عَرَفَنِي، فَخَمَّرْتُ وَجْهِي بِجِلْبَابِي، وَوَاللَّهِ مَا تَكَلَّمْنَا بِكَلِمَةٍ، وَلَا سَمِعْتُ مِنْهُ كَلِمَةً غَيْرَ اسْتِرْجَاعِهِ، وَهَوَى حَتَّى أَنَاخَ رَاحِلَتَهُ، فَوَطِئَ عَلَى يَدِهَا، فَقُمْتُ إِلَيْهَا فَرَكِبْتُهَا، فَانْطَلَقَ يَقُودُ بِي الرَّاحِلَةَ حَتَّى أَتَيْنَا الْجَيْشَ مُوغِرِينَ فِي نَحْرِ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَهُمْ نُزُولٌ، قَالَتْ: فَهَلَكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ، وَكَانَ الَّذِي تَوَلَّى كِبْرَ الْإِفْكِ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أُبَيِّ بْنِ سَلُولَ.*
*قَالَ عُرْوَةُ: أُخْبِرْتُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُشَاعُ وَيُتَحَدَّثُ بِهِ عِنْدَهُ، فَيُقِرُّهُ وَيَسْتَمِعُهُ وَيَسْتَوْشِيهِ  .*
*وَقَالَ عُرْوَةُ أَيْضًا: لَمْ يُسَمَّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْإِفْكِ أَيْضًا إِلَّا حَسَّانُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ، وَمِسْطَحُ بْنُ أُثَاثَةَ، وَحَمْنَةُ بِنْتُ جَحْشٍ، فِي نَاسٍ آخَرِينَ لَا عِلْمَ لِي بِهِمْ، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ عُصْبَةٌ، كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى، وَإِنَّ كِبْرَ ذَلِكَ يُقَالُ لَهُ: عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أُبَيِّ بْنِ سَلُولَ.*
*قَالَ عُرْوَةُ: كَانَتْ عَائِشَةُ تَكْرَهُ أَنْ يُسَبَّ عِنْدَهَا حَسَّانُ، وَتَقُولُ: إِنَّهُ الَّذِي قَالَ:*
*فَإِنَّ أَبِي وَوَالِدَهُ وَعِرْضِي*  

 

*لِعِرْضِ مُحَمَّدٍ مِنْكُمْ وِقَاءُ*


*قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَقَدِمْنَا المَدِينَةَ، فَاشْتَكَيْتُ حِينَ قَدِمْتُ شَهْرًا، وَالنَّاسُ يُفِيضُونَ فِي قَوْلِ أَصْحَابِ الْإِفْكِ، لَا أَشْعُرُ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ، وَهُوَ يَرِيبُنِي فِي وَجَعِي أَنِّي لَا أَعْرِفُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اللُّطْفَ الَّذِي كُنْتُ أَرَى مِنْهُ حِينَ أَشْتَكِي، إِنَّمَا يَدْخُلُ عَلَيَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَيُسَلِّمُ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ: «كَيْفَ تِيكُمْ»، ثُمَّ يَنْصَرِفُ، فَذَلِكَ يَرِيبُنِي وَلَا أَشْعُرُ بِالشَّرِّ، حَتَّى خَرَجْتُ حِينَ نَقَهْتُ([2])، فَخَرَجْتُ مَعَ أُمِّ مِسْطَحٍ قِبَلَ المَنَاصِعِ([3])، وَكَانَ مُتَبَرَّزَنَا، وَكُنَّا لَا نَخْرُجُ إِلَّا لَيْلًا إِلَى لَيْلٍ، وَذَلِكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ نَتَّخِذَ الكُنُفَ قَرِيبًا مِنْ بُيُوتِنَا، قَالَتْ: وَأَمْرُنَا أَمْرُ العَرَبِ الأُوَلِ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ قَبْلَ الغَائِطِ، وَكُنَّا نَتَأَذَّى بِالكُنُفِ أَنْ نَتَّخِذَهَا عِنْدَ بُيُوتِنَا.*
*قَالَتْ: فَانْطَلَقْتُ أَنَا وَأُمُّ مِسْطَحٍ، وَهِيَ ابْنَةُ أَبِي رُهْمِ بْنِ المُطَّلِبِ بْنِ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ، وَأُمُّهَا بِنْتُ صَخْرِ بْنِ عَامِرٍ، خَالَةُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقِ، وَابْنُهَا مِسْطَحُ بْنُ أُثَاثَةَ بْنِ عَبَّادِ بْنِ المُطَّلِبِ، فَأَقْبَلْتُ أَنَا وَأُمُّ مِسْطَحٍ قِبَلَ بَيْتِي حِينَ فَرَغْنَا مِنْ شَأْنِنَا، فَعَثَرَتْ أُمُّ مِسْطَحٍ فِي مِرْطِهَا([4]) فَقَالَتْ: تَعِسَ مِسْطَحٌ، فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: بِئْسَ مَا قُلْتِ، أَتَسُبِّينَ رَجُلًا شَهِدَ بَدْرًا؟ فَقَالَتْ: أَيْ هَنْتَاهُ([5]) وَلَمْ تَسْمَعِي مَا قَالَ؟ قَالَتْ: وَقُلْتُ: مَا قَالَ؟ فَأَخْبَرَتْنِي بِقَوْلِ أَهْلِ الْإِفْكِ، قَالَتْ: فَازْدَدْتُ مَرَضًا عَلَى مَرَضِي، فَلَمَّا رَجَعْتُ إِلَى بَيْتِي دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَسَلَّمَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «كَيْفَ تِيكُمْ»، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: أَتَأْذَنُ لِي أَنْ آتِيَ أَبَوَيَّ؟ قَالَتْ: وَأُرِيدُ أَنْ أَسْتَيْقِنَ الْخَبَرَ مِنْ قِبَلِهِمَا، قَالَتْ: فَأَذِنَ لِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقُلْتُ لِأُمِّي: يَا أُمَّتَاهُ، مَاذَا يَتَحَدَّثُ النَّاسُ؟ قَالَتْ: يَا بُنَيَّةُ، هَوِّنِي عَلَيْكِ، فَوَاللَّهِ لَقَلَّمَا كَانَتِ امْرَأَةٌ قَطُّ وَضِيئَةً عِنْدَ رَجُلٍ يُحِبُّهَا، لَهَا ضَرَائِرُ، إِلَّا كَثَّرْنَ عَلَيْهَا، قَالَتْ: فَقُلْتُ: سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ، أَوَلَقَدْ تَحَدَّثَ النَّاسُ بِهَذَا؟ قَالَتْ: فَبَكَيْتُ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ حَتَّى أَصْبَحْتُ لَا يَرْقَأُ لِي دَمْعٌ وَلَا أَكْتَحِلُ بِنَوْمٍ، ثُمَّ أَصْبَحْتُ أَبْكِي، قَالَتْ: وَدَعَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَأُسَامَةَ بْنَ زَيْدٍ حِينَ اسْتَلْبَثَ الوَحْيُ، يَسْأَلُهُمَا وَيَسْتَشِيرُهُ  مَا فِي فِرَاقِ أَهْلِهِ، قَالَتْ: فَأَمَّا أُسَامَةُ فَأَشَارَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالَّذِي يَعْلَمُ مِنْ بَرَاءَةِ أَهْلِهِ، وَبِالَّذِي يَعْلَمُ لَهُمْ فِي نَفْسِهِ، فَقَالَ أُسَامَةُ: أَهْلَكَ، وَلَا نَعْلَمُ إِلَّا خَيْرًا، وَأَمَّا عَلِيٌّ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، لَمْ يُضَيِّقِ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ، وَالنِّسَاءُ سِوَاهَا كَثِيرٌ، وَسَلِ الجَارِيَةَ تَصْدُقْكَ، قَالَتْ: فَدَعَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَرِيرَةَ، فَقَالَ: «أَيْ بَرِيرَةُ، هَلْ رَأَيْتِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ يَرِيبُكِ؟». قَالَتْ لَهُ بَرِيرَةُ: وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ، مَا رَأَيْتُ عَلَيْهَا أَمْرًا قَطُّ أَغْمِصُهُ([6]) غَيْرَ أَنَّهَا جَارِيَةٌ حَدِيثَةُ السِّنِّ، تَنَامُ عَنْ عَجِينِ أَهْلِهَا، فَتَأْتِي الدَّاجِنُ فَتَأْكُلُهُ.*
*قَالَتْ: فَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ يَوْمِهِ فَاسْتَعْذَرَ مِنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أُبَيٍّ، وَهُوَ عَلَى المِنْبَرِ، فَقَالَ:* *«يَا مَعْشَرَ المُسْلِمِينَ، مَنْ يَعْذِرُنِي مِنْ رَجُلٍ قَدْ بَلَغَنِي عَنْهُ أَذَاهُ فِي أَهْلِي، وَاللَّهِ مَا عَلِمْتُ عَلَى أَهْلِي إِلَّا* *خَيْرًا، وَلَقَدْ ذَكَرُوا رَجُلًا مَا عَلِمْتُ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا خَيْرًا، وَمَا يَدْخُلُ عَلَى أَهْلِي إِلَّا مَعِي».*
*قَالَتْ: فَقَامَ سَعْدُ بْنُ مُعَاذٍ أَخُو بَنِي عَبْدِ الأَشْهَلِ، فَقَالَ: أَنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَعْذِرُكَ، فَإِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الْأَوْسِ ضَرَبْتُ عُنُقَهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ إِخْوَانِنَا مِنَ الْخَزْرَجِ أَمَرْتَنَا فَفَعَلْنَا أَمْرَكَ، قَالَتْ: فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْخَزْرَجِ، وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ حَسَّانَ بِنْتَ عَمِّهِ مِنْ فَخِذِهِ، وَهُوَ سَعْدُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ، وَهُوَ سَيِّدُ الخَزْرَجِ، قَالَتْ: وَكَانَ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ رَجُلًا صَالِحًا، وَلَكِنِ احْتَمَلَتْهُ الْحَمِيَّةُ، فَقَالَ لِسَعْدٍ: كَذَبْتَ لَعَمْرُ اللَّهِ لاَ تَقْتُلُهُ، وَلَا تَقْدِرُ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ، وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ رَهْطِكَ مَا أَحْبَبْتَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ, فَقَامَ أُسَيْدُ بْنُ حُضَيْرٍ، وَهُوَ ابْنُ عَمِّ سَعْدٍ، فَقَالَ لِسَعْدِ بْنِ عُبَادَةَ: كَذَبْتَ لَعَمْرُ اللَّهِ لَنَقْتُلَنَّهُ  ، فَإِنَّكَ مُنَافِقٌ تُجَادِلُ عَنِ المُنَافِقِينَ، قَالَتْ: فَثَارَ الْحَيَّانِ الْأَوْسُ، وَالْخَزْرَجُ, حَتَّى هَمُّوا أَنْ يَقْتَتِلُوا، وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَائِمٌ عَلَى الْمِنْبَرِ، قَالَتْ: فَلَمْ يَزَلْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُخَفِّضُهُمْ، حَتَّى سَكَتُوا وَسَكَتَ، قَالَتْ: فَبَكَيْتُ يَوْمِي ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ لَا يَرْقَأُ لِي دَمْعٌ وَلَا أَكْتَحِلُ بِنَوْمٍ، قَالَتْ: وَأَصْبَحَ أَبَوَايَ عِنْدِي، وَقَدْ بَكَيْتُ لَيْلَتَيْنِ وَيَوْمًا، لَا يَرْقَأُ لِي دَمْعٌ وَلَا أَكْتَحِلُ بِنَوْمٍ، حَتَّى إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّ أَنَّ الْبُكَاءَ فَالِقٌ كَبِدِي، فَبَيْنَا أَبَوَايَ جَالِسَانِ عِنْدِي وَأَنَا أَبْكِي، فَاسْتَأْذَنَتْ عَلَيَّ امْرَأَةٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ فَأَذِنْتُ لَهَا، فَجَلَسَتْ تَبْكِي مَعِي، قَالَتْ: فَبَيْنَا نَحْنُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْنَا فَسَلَّمَ ثُمَّ جَلَسَ، قَالَتْ: وَلَمْ يَجْلِسْ عِنْدِي مُنْذُ قِيلَ مَا قِيلَ قَبْلَهَا، وَقَدْ لَبِثَ شَهْرًا لاَ يُوحَى إِلَيْهِ فِي شَأْنِي بِشَيْءٍ، قَالَتْ: فَتَشَهَّدَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ جَلَسَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «أَمَّا بَعْدُ، يَا عَائِشَةُ، إِنَّهُ بَلَغَنِي عَنْكِ كَذَا وَكَذَا، فَإِنْ كُنْتِ بَرِيئَةً، فَسَيُبَرِّئُكِ اللَّهُ، وَإِنْ كُنْتِ أَلْمَمْتِ بِذَنْبٍ، فَاسْتَغْفِرِي اللَّهَ وَتُوبِي إِلَيْهِ، فَإِنَّ العَبْدَ إِذَا اعْتَرَفَ ثُمَّ تَابَ، تَابَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ».*
*قَالَتْ: فَلَمَّا قَضَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَقَالَتَهُ قَلَصَ دَمْعِي حَتَّى مَا أُحِسُّ مِنْهُ قَطْرَةً، فَقُلْتُ لِأَبِي: أَجِبْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنِّي فِيمَا قَالَ: فَقَالَ أَبِي: وَاللَّهِ مَا أَدْرِي مَا أَقُولُ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقُلْتُ لِأُمِّي: أَجِيبِي رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِيمَا قَالَ: قَالَتْ أُمِّي: وَاللَّهِ مَا أَدْرِي مَا أَقُولُ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقُلْتُ: وَأَنَا جَارِيَةٌ حَدِيثَةُ السِّنِّ لَا أَقْرَأُ مِنَ القُرْآنِ كَثِيرًا: إِنِّي وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ لَقَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ هَذَا الحَدِيثَ حَتَّى اسْتَقَرَّ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ وَصَدَّقْتُمْ بِهِ، فَلَئِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي بَرِيئَةٌ، لَا تُصَدِّقُونِي، وَلَئِنِ اعْتَرَفْتُ لَكُمْ بِأَمْرٍ، وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ أَنِّي مِنْهُ بَرِيئَةٌ، لَتُصَدِّقُنِّي  ، فَوَاللَّهِ لَا أَجِدُ لِي وَلَكُمْ مَثَلًا إِلَّا أَبَا يُوسُفَ حِينَ قَالَ: (*فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ) يوسف: 18*, ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلْتُ وَاضْطَجَعْتُ عَلَى فِرَاشِي، وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ أَنِّي حِينَئِذٍ بَرِيئَةٌ، وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مُبَرِّئِي بِبَرَاءَتِي، وَلَكِنْ وَاللَّهِ مَا كُنْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ اللَّهَ مُنْزِلٌ فِي شَأْنِي وَحْيًا يُتْلَى، لَشَأْنِي فِي نَفْسِي كَانَ أَحْقَرَ مِنْ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ فِيَّ بِأَمْرٍ، وَلَكِنْ كُنْتُ أَرْجُو أَنْ يَرَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي النَّوْمِ رُؤْيَا يُبَرِّئُنِي اللَّهُ بِهَا، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا رَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَجْلِسَهُ، وَلَا خَرَجَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ البَيْتِ، حَتَّى أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ، فَأَخَذَهُ مَا كَانَ يَأْخُذُهُ مِنَ البُرَحَاءِ([7])، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ لَيَتَحَدَّرُ مِنْهُ مِنَ العَرَقِ مِثْلُ الجُمَانِ([8])، وَهُوَ فِي يَوْمٍ شَاتٍ مِنْ ثِقَلِ القَوْلِ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ، قَالَتْ: فَسُرِّيَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَضْحَكُ، فَكَانَتْ أَوَّلَ كَلِمَةٍ تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا أَنْ قَالَ: «يَا عَائِشَةُ، أَمَّا اللَّهُ فَقَدْ بَرَّأَكِ».*
*قَالَتْ: فَقَالَتْ لِي أُمِّي: قُومِي إِلَيْهِ، فَقُلْتُ: وَاللَّهِ لَا أَقُومُ إِلَيْهِ، فَإِنِّي لَا أَحْمَدُ إِلَّا اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، قَالَتْ: وَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: (*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا بِالْإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِنْكُمْ) النور: 11*, العَشْرَ الآيَاتِ، ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذَا فِي بَرَاءَتِي، قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ: وَكَانَ يُنْفِقُ عَلَى مِسْطَحِ بْنِ أُثَاثَةَ؛ لِقَرَابَتِهِ مِنْهُ وَفَقْرِهِ: وَاللَّهِ لَا أُنْفِقُ عَلَى مِسْطَحٍ شَيْئًا أَبَدًا، بَعْدَ الَّذِي قَالَ لِعَائِشَةَ مَا قَالَ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ: (*وَلا يَأْتَلِ أُولُو الْفَضْلِ مِنْكُمْ) النور: 22*, إِلَى قَوْلِهِ: (*غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) النور: 22 *، قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ: بَلَى وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأُحِبُّ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لِي، فَرَجَّعَ إِلَى مِسْطَحٍ النَّفَقَةَ الَّتِي كَانَ يُنْفِقُ عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ: وَاللَّهِ لَا أَنْزِعُهَا مِنْهُ أَبَدًا.*
*قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَأَلَ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتَ جَحْشٍ عَنْ أَمْرِي، فَقَالَ لِزَيْنَبَ: «مَاذَا عَلِمْتِ، أَوْ رَأَيْتِ؟», فَقَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَحْمِي سَمْعِي وَبَصَرِي، وَاللَّهِ مَا عَلِمْتُ إِلَّا خَيْرًا.*
*قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: وَهِيَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تُسَامِينِي([9]) مِنْ أَزْوَاجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَعَصَمَهَا اللَّهُ بِالوَرَعِ، قَالَتْ: وَطَفِقَتْ أُخْتُهَا حَمْنَةُ تُحَارِبُ لَهَا، فَهَلَكَتْ، فِيمَنْ هَلَكَ.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ شِهَابٍ: فَهَذَا الَّذِي بَلَغَنِي مِنْ حَدِيثِ هَؤُلَاءِ الرَّهْطِ.*
*ثُمَّ قَالَ عُرْوَةُ، قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: وَاللَّهِ إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُ مَا قِيلَ لَيَقُولُ: سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ، فَوَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ مَا كَشَفْتُ مِنْ كَنَفِ أُنْثَى قَطُّ، قَالَتْ: ثُمَّ قُتِلَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ([10]).*[1])) *الْمُهَبَّلُ: الْكَثِيرُ اللَّحْمِ، يُقَالُ: أَصْبَحَ فُلَانٌ مُهَبَّلًا، أَيْ: مُتَوَرِمًا مُتَهَيِّجًا, والْمُهَبَّلُ الْكثير اللَّحْم الثقيل الْحَرَكَة مِنَ السَّمَنِ. ((الدلائل في غريب الحديث)) (3/ 1111), و((تفسير غريب ما في الصحيحين)) (531).*

[2])) *((نَقَهْتُ)): بِفَتْحِ الْقَاف, أَي: أَفَقْتُ مِنْ مرضِي. ((مشارق الأنوار على صحاح الآثار)) للقاضي عياض (2/ 25).* 

[3])) *((الْمَنَاصِعُ)) هي المَواضع التي يُتَخَلَّى فِيهَا لِقضاء الحاجةِ، واحدُها: مَنْصَعَ؛ لِأَنَّهُ يُبْرَزُ إِلَيْهَا ويُظْهر.*
*قَالَ الْأَزْهَرِيُّ: أُراها مَواضِعَ مَخْصُوصَةً خارجَ الْمَدِينَةِ. ((النهاية)) (5/ 65).*

[4])) *قال عياض: ((المِرْطُ: بِكَسْر الْمِيم, كسَاءٌ مِنْ صوف أَو خَز أَو كِتَّان, قَالَه الْخَلِيل, وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَعرَابِي: هُوَ الْإِزَار, وَقَالَ النَّضر: لَا يكون المرط إِلَّا درعًا, وَهُوَ من خَزٍّ أخضر, وَلَا يُسمى المرط إِلَّا الْأَخْضَر, وَلَا يلْبسهُ إِلَّا النِّسَاء, وَظَاهر الحَدِيث يصحح مَا قَالَ الْخَلِيل وَغَيره أَنه كسَاء, وَفِي الحَدِيث الصَّحِيح خرج رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي مِرْطٍ مُرَجَّلٍ من شعر أسود. ((مشارق الأنوار على صحاح الآثار)) (1/ 377).*

[5])) *((أي هَنْتَاهُ)): أَيْ: يَا هذِه، وتُفْتَح النُّون وتُسَكَّنُ: وتُضَمُّ الهاءُ الْآخِرَةُ وتُسَكَّن, وَفِي التَّثْنِيَة: هَنْتَانِ، وَفِي الْجَمْعِ: هَنَواتٌ وهَنَاتٌ، وَفِي المُذكَّر: هَنٌ وهَنَانٌ وهَنُونَ, وَلَكَ أَنْ تُلْحِقها الْهَاءَ لِبيان الحركة، فتقول: يا هَنَهْ، وأنْ تُشْبِع الْحَرَكَةَ فَتصير ألِفًا, فَتَقُول: يَا هَنَاهْ، وَلَكَ ضَمُّ الْهَاءِ، فَتَقُولُ: يَا هَنَاهُ أقْبِلْ.*
*قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ: «هَذِهِ اللَّفْظَة تَخْتصُّ بالنِّداء».*
*وَقِيلَ: مَعْنَى يَا هَنْتَاهُ: يَا بَلْهاء، كأنَّها نُسِبَت إِلَى قِلَّة المَعْرِفة بِمكَايدِ الناسِ وشُرُورِهم.*
*وَمِنَ المذكَّر حَدِيثُ الصُبَيِّ بْنِ مَعْبَد «فقُلْت: يَا هَنَاهُ إِنِّي حَرِيصٌ عَلَى الجِهادِ». ((النهاية)) (5/ 279, 280).*

[6])) *أَغْمِصُه: أَيْ: أعِيُبها بِهِ وأطْعَنُ بِهِ عَلَيْهَا, وَمِنْهُ: حَدِيثُ تَوبة كَعْبٍ «إِلَّا مَغْمُوصٌ عَلَيْهِ النِّفاق» أَيْ: مَطْعون فِي دِينه مُتَّهم بالنِّفاق. ((النهاية)) (3/ 386).*

[7])) *((البُرَحاءُ)): الشِّدَّة وَالْمَشَقَّةُ، وَخَصَّ بَعْضُهُمْ بِهِ شِدَّةَ الحُمَّى, وَيُقَالُ لِلْمَحْمُومِ الشَّدِيدِ الحُمَّى: أَصابته البُرَحاءُ. ((لسان العرب)) (2/ 410).*

[8])) *((الجُمَانُ)) هُوَ اللُّؤلؤ الصِّغَارُ, وَقِيلَ: حَبٌّ يُتَّخذ مِنَ الفِضَّة أمْثال اللؤلؤ, ومنه حديث المسيح عليه السلام «إذا رَفعَ رأسَه تحدَّر مِنْهُ جُمَانُ اللُّؤْلُؤِ». ((النهاية)) (1/ 301).*

[9])) *((تُسَامِينِي)):  أَيْ: تُعالِيني وتُفاخِرني، وَهُوَ مُفاعَلة مِنَ السُّمُوِّ: أَيْ: تُطاوِلُني في الحُظْوة عنده.* ((النهاية)) (2/ 405). 

[10])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (4141), ومسلم (2771).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيكم ، حادثة الإفك كانت في طريق العودة من غزوة بني المصطلق ، فلماذا كانت الصحابيات رضي الله عنهن مع الجيش ، هل لهن دور معين في الغزوات مثل مداواة الجرحى وإعداد الطعام فقط ؟ ألا يمكن الاكتفاء بالرجال في عمل ذلك ؟ أليس من الممكن أن يتم سبي النساء في الغزوة ؟*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *بارك الله فيكم ، حادثة الإفك كانت في طريق العودة من غزوة بني المصطلق ، فلماذا كانت الصحابيات رضي الله عنهن مع الجيش ، هل لهن دور معين في الغزوات مثل مداواة الجرحى وإعداد الطعام فقط ؟ ألا يمكن الاكتفاء بالرجال في عمل ذلك ؟ أليس من الممكن أن يتم سبي النساء في الغزوة ؟*


قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في ((التمهيد)) (19/ 266):
((خُرُوجُ النِّسَاءِ مَعَ الرِّجَالِ فِي الْأَسْفَارِ وَخُرُوجُهُنَّ مَعَ الرِّجَالِ فِي الْغَزَوَاتِ وَغَيْرِ الْغَزَوَاتِ مُبَاحٌ إِذَا كَانَ الْعَسْكَرُ كَبِيرًا يُؤْمَنُ عَلَيْهِ الْغَلَبَةُ)).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في ((التمهيد)) (19/ 266):
> ((خُرُوجُ النِّسَاءِ مَعَ الرِّجَالِ فِي الْأَسْفَارِ وَخُرُوجُهُنَّ مَعَ الرِّجَالِ فِي الْغَزَوَاتِ وَغَيْرِ الْغَزَوَاتِ مُبَاحٌ إِذَا كَانَ الْعَسْكَرُ كَبِيرًا يُؤْمَنُ عَلَيْهِ الْغَلَبَةُ)).



*جزاكم الله خيرا ،، 
وفي هذا الرابط فوائد:

*
http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=41229

----------


## السعيد شويل

> *بارك الله فيكم ، حادثة الإفك كانت في طريق العودة من غزوة بني المصطلق ، فلماذا كانت الصحابيات رضي الله عنهن مع الجيش ، هل لهن دور معين في الغزوات مثل مداواة الجرحى وإعداد الطعام فقط ؟ ألا يمكن الاكتفاء بالرجال في عمل ذلك ؟ أليس من الممكن أن يتم سبي النساء في الغزوة ؟*


......
بارك الله فيكم وتحياتى لكم على هذا الفكر والتدبر .. ولن أزيد 
....

----------

